# Laser Diode Selection



## Tennywang (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi, all
I've read a few topics about laser diodes from Topics Covered of Diode Laser in this Guide. I'm wondering if wattage matters more than wavelength or vice versa. For example is 300mw 80nm better or 500mw 808nm. I think 80nm NUV, near ultra violet , and 808nm is NIR, near infra red. I've heard that less wavelength (higher frequency) is better while higher wattage is better but now these two options (808nm 500mw and 80nm 300mw) are hard to choose from . 

Anyone has ideas? Thank you in advance.


----------

